# New 19 ft, 6 inch Carbon Fiber Push Pole $300



## iMacattack

some assembly required batteries not included intended for ages 3 and up.  ;D


----------



## aaronshore

Just out of curiousity, how smooth is the transition between the sections when assembled?


----------



## beavis

> Just out of curiousity, how smooth is the transition between the sections when assembled?



And to add to the questions. What locks the pieces together and how well does it hold? For instance if you stuck in some deep muck and go to pull it out, am I going to lose the foot or the bottom piece?


----------



## Bob

So you're selling the TFO pushpole kit?


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thank you for the questions.

1.  The transition is pretty smooth.  I would give it a 8 on a 1 to 10 scale: 10 would be perfect.  You can feel it but it is not abrasive or bothersome.  When I assemble each section, I compress the 2 sections together to minimize the transition.  It is not perfect but I estimate the difference to be a few thousandths of an inch.  As I assemble more, my goal is to have the transition perfectly filled and smooth to the touch.  Might require some light sanding and a secondary coat of epoxy.

2. I use a marine grade commercial epoxy with a cut-fiber filler to make the epoxy into a paste.  That helps to create a very tight fit between the 12 inch ferrules and the sections.  The epoxy I use is rated at 5700 lbs per square inch in tensile strength.  I sand both piece before assemble to maximize the bond (it is called keying).  Rough surfaces bond better since epoxy will not fully and "chemically cross" link after a piece has cured 100%.   The feet and tip have to be pressed in with some force.  I use epoxy on those connections too.  They will not slip out.  Bottomline, it is very strong. 

3. Yes, TFO distributes the kits but prefers to call the push poles by the brand Mangrove Push Poles.  I order the kits and assemble each kit, hence the $20 difference in price.  From what I have been told very few retailers (stores or online) assemble the sections then sell the units.  Most are sold in the bag and the customer is faced with trying to assemble it.

I was also told alot of people are using 3M 5200 to assemble the sections.  I do not think that is a good idea when you can use epoxy instead. Epoxy is much stronger and a nicer finish.

Lastly,  I plan to stock extra ferrules in the event a push pole gets broken.  The best part is the ferrules are machined for a perfect fit in the event someone manages to break one.  You know night time and a stranger walks around the boat and snap---seen that before.

Great questions.  Hopefully that answers the questions.  Keep the questions coming.  

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack

Not to derail, but the system that Joe uses to mate the poles is the same basic system I use to repair push poles. It works very well and makes a very stout product. The ferrels that Joe is using are actually longer than the ones I use.

I use a Ferrel kit supplied by 'the other push pole company' purchased through a 'well respected forum member'. ;D When properly prepared it makes that section of the push pole stronger than the rest. 

The transition from section to section is nearly impossible to find. Twice my customers have had to spend several minutes trying to find where I joined their push pole back together. 

When done properly it should take about 48 hours to mate a push pole to perfection. And that's what I shoot for. The biggest place people get into trouble is rushing the process and like Joe mentioned using improper adhesives. You want the sections to properly cure before you start to handle the push pole.

Joe you are not charging enough... $20.00!!! ;D 

Shameless personal shill, but if you break your pole and live within 40 miles of Ft. Lauderdale I offer a pick up and delivery service to repair your pole.  Gonna cost ya a bit more than $20 though... ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## aaronshore

When you do your testing are you planning just doing your normal everyday poling or will you try to push the limits of the pole. I would like to hear how that pole works when you have to use all your weight to push your boat across mud for a 1/4 mile. IMHO if you can do that I would be impressed. And I only use that as a reference because I have had to do that several times in the lagoon on my buddys Waterman.


----------



## aaronshore

> Shameless personal shill, but if you break your pole and live within 40 miles of Ft. Lauderdale I offer a pick up and delivery service to repair your pole.
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


SHILL SHILL.....wheres a mod when you need one? Oh, wait... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

all those f'in mods are useless!


----------



## aaronshore

Not all. Just you and Tom......oh wait. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

[smiley=no_derail.png]

let's get back on subject...


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thanks for the feedback Jan.  Wait, you only got part of the deal.  $20 to assemble a new pole (clean, uniform and assembled on my schedule) that I am selling.  To repair a broken pole is a fish of a different fin.  So, it won't be $20 if I have to drive all over hell and damnation to repait a used pole.  Just a heads up. 

The work is in the preparation.  

As for the testing, I will do as you asked---as will ApolloBeachSam. Again this is not the Bionic Push Pole----it is $300 and if it pushes me around on an average day, sign me up.

For the record:

Shill: –noun 

1. a person who poses as a customer in order to decoy others into participating, as at a gambling house, auction, confidence game, etc.  
2. a person who publicizes or praises something or someone for reasons of self-interest, personal profit, or friendship or loyalty.  See Joe Welbourn.  

Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack

Hey JoeShilla! ;D I can hear it now... frightened oriental folks look up in the sky and scream... "oh no it JoeShilla!!!!" [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

$20.00 to assemble a push pole... Dude! Your CHEEP! Might sub you out for my repair work... [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] I'll cut and clean the ends... you just have to assemble.. 

Seriously though folks, when prepped and assembled you have nothing to fear with a multi section pole. 

Cheers


----------



## aaronshore

Good to hear Joe. I understand its not bionic by all means but it would be nice to hear how the pole functions under those conditions. Keep up the good work.


----------



## thresher

Hey Joe - let me know when a pole makes its way to this coast and I will wet test it for ya. I am very curious as to how this pole performs and I will give you the opinion that matters most - the guy who is _always _stuck in the back of the boat!


----------



## Gramps

Hey keep one of those in stock for me! Once I find the right boat (hopefully damn soon!) I'll need one of those bad boys.

Btw: Where are you in "South Tampa"? I'm down in Apollo Beach.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

My shop is in Drew Park close to Tampa International Airport off Cayuga. The address is 4712 N. Clark Ave, Tampa, FL. Call before you drive over since I am not always there during the day if I worked all night the night before.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## Slimtonone

Joe,
How's the testing going?  Kevin is saying around 5 weeks until my Caimen is ready and the first accessory purchase is a new Pole.

Matt


----------



## Garry

I just picked up my pole and platform from Joe last night, and I love this push pole!  It's light and it's got a nice grip to it!  I love it!










Thanks again Joe!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

We have been pushing, pulling, bending, banging, dropping, twisting, and compressing. I was sure one would break today we bent it about 24 inch across about a 5 foot section. The prior owner of the boat improperly installed the pole holders on a Smitty boat. The new owner winced as I forced the pole into place. No problem. I have never seen a pole bend like that. That are more "modulus" (whippy) that the top end Stiffy, but remember it is 4 lbs 11 oz 19 foot and $300. When you see one you will understand the hype. Truly a great deal for the average angler. It is not meant to displace the elite series of Stiffy, but it beats the hell out of the $499 to $699 poles I see laying around shops.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## axe11924

Man Joe you have a lot of great stuff coming out since you made my Casting platform. Been almost a year and still going strong.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thanks for the support.  I am so much more and only 24 hours in the day.  I have some sick stuff coming out this year.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack

> I have so sick stuff coming out this year.


JoeShilla at work! ;D

So Joe, how my rod holder coming?


----------



## TomFL

Joe, would be interested to hear how these hold up pushing a loaded 'noe over basically a wet mud or grass flat, as I often do that when duck hunting. Usually the places we want to get to are on the other side of a mud flat, etc. 

I'm interested in the pole, but naturally concerned of breakage in using it in this context. I know of course that what I'm asking is outside of the "normal" reccomended parameters of what a pushpole is designed to do, but this is particularly what I personally would use it for most. 

Any input appreciated. 

-T


----------



## Slimtonone

I picked up a Push Pole from Joe this afternoon. It looks like it will handle my needs extremely well. Nice and light, straigher than my old Moonlighter, the finish is first rate and transitions between the bonded sections are barely noticeable by eye or when sliding your hand over them. I can't wait to try it out on the flats. Hopefully my Caimen will be completed in the next few days so I can give a more complete report.

Matt


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Tom,

Get the extended warranty ($120). I will fix it forever IF you can break it under normal use. I have not been able to break my yet. I was planting it down wind and using it like a pry bar to stop the boat. My partner in the boat was freaking out. I said relax, if it breaks, I will fix it. It bowed but stopped the boat and not a scratch or crack. These poles are tough.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## silverking91

Joe,

Quick question, I am interested in the 14'9" model for my 13ft Highsider. I am also thinking of getting a bigger boat with a poling platform. If I buy the 14'9" now can a section be added later on down the road to make it 19'?

Thanks
Cody


----------



## silverking91

Thanks for the info, I got your email this morning. I'll give you a call.


----------



## skinny_water

Just because I just saw this post for the first time.  I have been using one of these for about 3 months now on the Lostmen.  Works great.  Used it at Ft. Desoto in a 20mph head wind to cross the flat because it was too shallow to cross the sandbar in the Lostmen!  (You shouldn't have to ask how shallow that is)  Need to add that we were dragging bottom from the sandbar all the way back to the island to escape.  The sun was setting and it was time for some speed polling.  The pole did great!  I am 210, and I was putting all my weight on it to get keep the boat moving, for almost a 1/2 mile.  Don't want to do that again, but if I have to, I know it will do the job!  Also been KINDA stuck in the lostmen a couple of times and got out of it by putting all my weight on the PP.

Also, It's light weight, and hardly no float up when polling in over 5ft of water.  Thats really important in Tampa Bay.  It's not fun when you have float up and your chasing a school of fish.  You just need one more push and can't find bottom cause your PP is sticking out the back of the boat on the surface.

Using this PP in mud is fine, you just have to remember not to over extend yourself.  I have used it and had the foot get stuck 6 inches in.  If you know it's going to happen, just plan ahead to give it a tug.  Unless you like falling from the platform into the mud!


----------

